# Paph. Fanaticum 'Green Goblin' AM



## rdlsreno (Jan 7, 2011)

The Paph. Fanaticum I got from Pacific Orchid Exposition a year ago on the last day of the show flowered and I entered it in our judging meeting last Wednesday. It got an AM (81 pts.) the clonal name is 'Green Goblin'

Ramon

Paph. Fanaticum 'Green Goblin' AM (malipoense x micranthum)


----------



## Brian Monk (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent! Great clonal name, too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 7, 2011)

Good name for a very good flower.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 7, 2011)

Wowser!! That is stunning. :drool:
Congrats on the award!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous flower!!!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW! The contrast and sharp lines of the veins are dramatic.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

COngrats!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the netting


----------



## Shiva (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful and congratulations for the AM.


----------



## suss16 (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice Ramon!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 8, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap::drool::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 8, 2011)

The most beautiful Fanaticum I ever seen!!!


----------



## jblanford (Jan 8, 2011)

I sure like that one alot.... Jim.


----------



## swamprad (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats, Ramon!! Very, very nice!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow! The colouring is stunning! I've never seen one like that before!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 8, 2011)

Very nice! I have never seen one that green!


----------



## cliokchi (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Ramon,

what a fantastic Fanaticum perfect shape , color , stripes
best Fanaticum I've ever seen !!
who made the cross ?
thanx very much for sharing
cliokchi:clap::clap::clap:



rdlsreno said:


> The Paph. Fanaticum I got from Pacific Orchid Exposition a year ago on the last day of the show flowered and I entered it in our judging meeting last Wednesday. It got an AM (81 pts.) the clonal name is 'Green Goblin'
> 
> Ramon
> 
> Paph. Fanaticum 'Green Goblin' AM (malipoense x micranthum)


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree... I never thought Fanaticum could be as beautiful....

It is a dream plant.... 

I want to know who made that cross too!


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon!
Great picture too


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## emydura (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon. That sure is a great clone. Excellent photo as well.

David


----------



## tenman (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent shape, though I prefer more pink in my fanaticums.


----------



## chrismende (Jan 9, 2011)

Wonderful flower, Ramon! Congratulations on the award!


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2011)

Congrats & great flower Ramon.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 9, 2011)

very nice!!! and very green..


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations Ramon, a very, very cool bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## bigleaf (Jan 9, 2011)

Just stunning - great flower. Congratulations on growing and great photo.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 9, 2011)

cliokchi said:


> Hi Ramon,
> 
> what a fantastic Fanaticum perfect shape , color , stripes
> best Fanaticum I've ever seen !!
> ...



I not sure but it looks like it came from Taiwan thru Hawaii.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW Wee!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:too nice for words! :clap::clap::clap:


----------

